# Trying to beat the timer



## Josh66 (May 22, 2009)

I was out in the woods shooting a few pictures today.  While I was taking a break I decided to try a self portrait.  I guess I had the camera set up too far away - I couldn't get in postion before the timer tripped the shutter.

I did get one though.


----------



## Josh66 (May 22, 2009)

God...  I just noticed how huge the veins near my temple are, lol.


In the first two I started out standing about 15 feet from the camera, hit the remote then tried to run to where I had it focused - which turned out to be way too far away.

The last one I had to move the camera close enough to use the remote from where I sat.


----------



## polymoog (May 25, 2009)

Haha love the first two ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2009)

Such fun! My sister once captured one of herself running and she's all airborne in that one. Not one part of her body touching the ground  . That is: running back to where we wanted to place ourselves, and I'm smiling for the camera and she's ... flying back .


----------



## farmerj (May 25, 2009)

Call you Speedy Gonzales.


----------



## Josh66 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.  It was fun - the stuff we do to amuse our selves...


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (May 31, 2009)

That is pretty cool Josh. I have found myself in this situation many times and I later laugh at what I capture. 

The stuff we do LOL.


----------



## rbvernon (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for posting your pictures. I like how your pictures tell a story. :thumbup:


----------



## wmc1117 (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like the second one, I feel like it is a snap shot from a jurassic park scene.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2009)

wmc1117 said:


> I really like the second one, I feel like it is a snap shot from a jurassic park scene.





Thanks.


----------



## photomaniac (Jun 22, 2009)

I've had real fun watching you pics! LOL


----------



## SpaceNut (Jun 23, 2009)

These are great. It's good to have fun sometimes. Sometimes I use a wireless remote for situations like this. It can be used for up to 16 feet away. But, it's more fun watching you trying to make it to your mark in time for the shot. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

